# Canon Professional Technology & Support Center Relocating To Burbank, Calif.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2016)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., June 28, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that the Canon Hollywood Professional Technology & Support Center currently located at 6060 Sunset Boulevard, Hollywood, Calif., will be relocating to 3400 West Olive Ave., Burbank, Calif.</p>
<p>In this new central location, Canon will greatly enhance its already award-winning service and support to further assist the growing number of professional filmmakers and broadcast production clients in Southern California. The Burbank facility will also serve as a hub for product training, educational events, expedited repairs and hands-on technical support for Canon’s business partners, rental houses and professional clients.</p>
<p>“Since our 2011 launch of Cinema EOS, Canon has been steadfastly committed to exceeding the high expectations of our professional clients in the production community. With this new facility, we reinforce that commitment to our professional imaging clients as well as our investment to support film and broadcast production. In Burbank, we will support our clients’ productivity through a dynamic mix of product evaluation and testing, training, industry events and expedited repairs,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Additionally, our new Burbank location will be yet another extension of Canon Professional Services’ powerful support network for the region’s professional photojournalists, fashion, studio, commercial and sports photographers.”</p>
<p>The approximate date for completion of the move is early 2017.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Canon Professional Technology & Support Center Relocating To Burbank, Calif.*

Beautiful Downtown Burbank!


----------

